# Watts 919 backflow troubleshooting



## themavinator (Apr 15, 2009)

We put in a new 919 and when we open up the main upstream it spits hard out of the vent and the hole in the cover plate of the relief valve. We took apart both checks and cleaned the and the relief valve as well and its still kicking???? Any ideas?


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

That's odd that a brand new one would do that.

I would remove both check valves as well as the relief valve guts, then replace all {3} covers. Turn the water on and flush the device out well while the covers are installed but the device's guts are removed. Sounds like debris might still be inside somewhere.


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

Do you have the 3rd port or test valve open when you turned the water on? After you clean check and relief valve, flush for debris and before turn water on, open the 3rd test valve. Then turn the water on, let it run for a few seconds and then turn the test valve off.


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

check the seal on check 1 and 2 make sure you didn't get trash on it when you first turned the water on and scarred the seal . if so flip it over.


----------



## themavinator (Apr 15, 2009)

Ok i will try flushing it out with all the guts out.


----------



## Steveking (May 16, 2014)

First problem Watts wrong with it!


----------



## themavinator (Apr 15, 2009)

Spring loaded soft seated check upstream took care of the spitting. The supply pressure was fluctuating. But after that it still dripped from the tiny hole in the relief valve cover plate so we took out the rv guts and put the plate back on and flushed it out and greased up the o ring and that took care of it. Thanks fellas!


----------



## 408plumber (Apr 24, 2012)

Could be debris stuck in the #1 check, that usually causes it to dump. If it's leaking from the vent hole on relief, check the o ring and relube. Hopefully that helps


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

The relief vent discharges water during no-flow periods when:​ (1)​ the first check valve is fouled; or​
 (2)​ the inlet pressure to the check valve drops sufficiently due to​
upstream pressure fluctuations. This affects the required operating​ differential between the inlet pressure and the reduced pressure​ zone; or​ (3)​ the second check is fouled during emergency backflow or resulting​
from a water hammer condition.


----------



## themavinator (Apr 15, 2009)

This solved the fluctuating supply pressure issue....


----------



## Pleeeebz (Sep 23, 2014)

I wanted to jump in here and mention to you that Watts did have a small batch of 919 backflows that were leaking out of the pinhole cover due to a manufacturing issue in the casting. I currently work at the wholesale level, but just over a month ago I was working as a sales representative in northern ohio w/ Watts being our biggest line and we were getting a lot of calls in the latter half of July and beginning of August about the same issue. Perfect installs were still leaking out of the pinhole. 

If you notice this again, call the sales representative in that territory. They will help you and may even hook you up with a freebie.


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

Pleeeebz said:


> I wanted to jump in here and mention to you that Watts did have a small batch....


You better jump to the intro section......


----------



## themavinator (Apr 15, 2009)

Pleeeebz said:


> I wanted to jump in here and mention to you that Watts did have a small batch of 919 backflows that were leaking out of the pinhole cover due to a manufacturing issue in the casting. I currently work at the wholesale level, but just over a month ago I was working as a sales representative in northern ohio w/ Watts being our biggest line and we were getting a lot of calls in the latter half of July and beginning of August about the same issue. Perfect installs were still leaking out of the pinhole.
> 
> If you notice this again, call the sales representative in that territory. They will help you and may even hook you up with a freebie.


Thanks! Now go post your intro so we can get some more info about you and benefit from your experience.


----------

